# Where is Outdoor Nationals being held this year for NFAA?



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Can someone send me a link
DB


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Yankton. Is being held Monday thru Wednesday due to other shoots happening that same time there.


----------



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

July 25 - 27, 2011 in Yankton


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Here is the link to the listing of those tournaments for that particular week July 22-July 30: 4 WORLD CLASS events, same place, all in one week of fun archery! A person can shoot all 4 events, or pick and choose which they desire to compete in.

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/tournaments/index.cfm

USAA National Field Championships 07/22 - 07/24 
2011 NFAA National Field Championship 07/25 - 07/27 
USAA National Target Championships 07/27 - 07/30 
Hoyt World Open 07/27 - 07/30 

You can also go to Yankton in APRIL and compete in TWO events that weekend:
2011 First Dakota Classic 04/16 - 04/17 (Formerly the Atlantic City Classic, but now it is OUTDOORS instead of indoors)
2011 NFAA National Unmarked 3D Championship 04/16 - 04/17 

In 2010, Tim Gillingham won the UnMarked 3-D, got second in the First Dakota Classic, and then, because he had competed in the triple crown of events...he also won the MUSTANG CAR. Quite a profitable weekend for Tim! SOmething like over $50,000 in one weekend (roughly?)

field14 (Tom D.)


----------

